# SIM for ipod



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

Hi, one quick question, dose the ipod take or can I use a SIM card or is strricly Wi Fi.................


----------



## beatleshelp1 (Jun 20, 2010)

No ipods accept a sim card only the iphone.


----------

